# Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question.



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Having difficulty confirming fitment information for a 1982 Alfa Spider, looking for help.
So far, what I can tell, is that the factory wheels are 14x6, 4x108. Factory fitment tires are 185/70R14.
Cannot confirm offset (38mm?), centrebore, etc.
I would love to find a set of replacement 15s for the car, perhaps something from ATS or Minilite. Where can I find more info as to wheel options for the Alfa? I believe that ROTA makes Minilite reps that fit, though would really like ATS Cup, or ATS Classics (something period correct).
Also, with a 15x6.5 or 15x7 wheel, i assume a 205/50R15 tire would be a suitable replacement for the factory 14s?

Thx!









Factory campagnolo wheels.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (Preppy)*

Err, can anyone from the tirerack help me?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (Preppy)*

no offense but why not go to an alfa forum?


_Quote, originally posted by *Zunige* »_The '78 Spider came with 14" x 5.5" Turbina wheels with a 38 mm offset. The later wheels fitted to the Spiders were 14" x 6" Daytona 5-stars with a 35 mm offset. The 15" x 6" phone dials came later, and they had a 30 mm offset. Aftermarket wheels proven to work with our Spiders come with offset in the 20 - 30 mm range, and their is even one with a 18 mm offset.
The OEM tire fitted to the 14" x 6" wheels was 185/70-14. Applying the plus zero concept, you can go up two widths, and still be within spec for your speedometer, with the correct diameter. Hence you may fit a 195/65-14 or a 205/60-14. The reason most of us go with a wider tire is that in the 185 mm range, the choices are not as good as in the wider size. There have been a lot of discussions regarding tires, so you should do a search.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_no offense but why not go to an alfa forum?


Tried, most of what you posted, I've already included at the top post, aside from confirming the offset at 35mm.
Looking for wheel options as well, having a tough time finding aftermarket wheels/tires (that are period correct) that will fit. 
i.e. 15x7 4x108 et 25 with a 205/50R15?
=\


_Modified by Preppy at 12:00 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (Preppy)*

I believe 4x108 is shared with some volvos.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (JDriver1.8t)*

there plenty out there. if the ets are a bit high just run a small spacer.
old school audi wheels were 4x108.
if you give me a description and price range im sure i could help you find something.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_there plenty out there. if the ets are a bit high just run a small spacer.
old school audi wheels were 4x108.
if you give me a description and price range im sure i could help you find something. 


Ideally, would like something with a proper offset, however spacers could be an option.
Not interested in OEM wheels from other manufacturers (believe that some older honda wheels are 4x108 as well).
Something period correct would be nice:
ATS Cups, Classics
Panasport / Minilite (I've seen ROTA knockoffs on ebay)
Unsure of budget, would like to gauge market before deciding on a number.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (Preppy)*

Factory 14" wheels we show were ET15 with a 69mm bore. Bolt pattern is 4x108 as mentioned. We would not have access to any wheels that would fit the car unfortunately. 
I've not heard of anybody that makes wheels for the car anymore.....
Closest wheels that are available would be the older Audi wheels (as mentioned above) but with a 57mm centerbore, or Fox body Mustangs, older Escorts and Contours with 63.?mm centerbore, but all those wheels will be around 35mm offset or higher. You'd have to have the wheel machined for the correct centerbore and might need a spacer as well.......
Tires sizes would be 195/60-15, 205/50-15 or 205/55-15




_Modified by [email protected] at 7:16 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Factory 14" wheels we show were ET15 with a 69mm bore. Bolt pattern is 4x108 as mentioned. We would not have access to any wheels that would fit the car unfortunately. 
I've not heard of anybody that makes wheels for the car anymore.....
Closest wheels that are available would be the older Audi wheels (as mentioned above) but with a 57mm centerbore, or Fox body Mustangs, older Escorts and Contours with 63.?mm centerbore, but all those wheels will be around 35mm offset or higher. You'd have to have the wheel machined for the correct centerbore and might need a spacer as well.......
Tires sizes would be 195/60-15, 205/50-15 or 205/55-15



Ahhh crap. 
Well thx.
Perhaps I'll stick with the factory 14's and buy some better rubber.
I know that you don't retail older style wheels, but do you know if Panasport ever made a Minilite style wheel in 15' to fit the Spider?
Thx!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Not VW, related, Alfa Spider related wheel/tire question. (Preppy)*

few from CG
http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1585016368.html 
http://allentown.craigslist.or....html 
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pts/1564198759.html 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pts/1579699810.html


----------

